# Best Substitute for Lack of Kitchen Counters?



## ClefairyKid (Jul 18, 2013)

I've noticed that although we have the kitchen island, the corner piece, sink and range that all match together nicely, there is apparently no plain counter? And worst still, we can't actually put any of our kitchen items on the island either, and I sure don't want my kettle and toaster living on the floor XD

I was wondering, have I over looked an item that fixes this? Or is there some really good ideas for things I could customise to look somewhat metallic and boxy that things will sit on top of? How do other people solve this problem when trying to make a matching kitchen? Right now, I'm just using a minimalist table, because its the closest and plainest thing to the shape of what I need, but it's not a solid box shape so it's not perfect. Maybe some customisation might improve it but I don't know XD


----------



## Beanie (Jul 18, 2013)

Nope you are correct, there are no empty "counter space" in the game :/ Maybe use a plain table of sort or refurbish something and get away with it being a counter? xD That's my only idea so far.


----------



## FayeKittie (Jul 18, 2013)

Sadly haven't found any kitchen item with counter space. Right now I use my Regal table.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 18, 2013)

That's weird. That kinda makes my kitchen plans difficult..


----------



## Ruesen (Jul 18, 2013)

It might not match but uh... green counter is a literal counter that can have stuff put on it. :X


----------



## Isabella (Jul 18, 2013)

yea regal tables could work out..


----------



## ClefairyKid (Jul 18, 2013)

I like the green counter idea, if it can be made white or grey  I don't know much about customisation though XD


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Jul 18, 2013)

I think I saw someone in a dream village customize the modern cabinet (or something similar) with silver ore and then turn it backwards (so you couldn't see the shelves)


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Jul 18, 2013)

ClefairyKid said:


> I like the green counter idea, if it can be made white or grey  I don't know much about customisation though XD



I don't know if you can do that because I've tried that with other stuff from the green furniture and it only lets me change the shade of green. Dx

I think it's called *green* for a reason. xD


----------



## Thunder (Jul 18, 2013)

ClefairyKid said:


> I like the green counter idea, if it can be made white or grey  I don't know much about customisation though XD



I'm using the green counter right now, but unfortunately it can only be changed into two other shades of green.


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 18, 2013)

The ranch dresser can be retexed white- it looks nice, imo, if also a little country-kitchenish. If you want a super modern kitchen, it won't fit in as well.


----------



## roroselle (Jul 18, 2013)

I use minimalist tables
Even floor and wall

Makes my kitchen look clean lol!


----------



## Mary (Jul 18, 2013)

yeah, minimalist tables are what I use.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jul 18, 2013)

I use the ringside table to hold my appliances and it looks great!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 18, 2013)

I was wondering about counters! This sucks a ton. Wonder why they didn't include them.  I have my stuff in my kitchen on a long flat table right now.


----------



## bagez (Jul 18, 2013)

I've seen people use minimalist tables being used (like people mentioned above), and also people use minimalist tables re-made to a brown (I think!).

edit: Turns out you can re-make the minimalist tables in to Moss Green, Ash Brown and Grey, so you could re-make them in to a color that fits your kitchen.
http://moimoigeorge.tumblr.com/post/43371314984
http://moimoigeorge.tumblr.com/post/42955383443


----------



## Hirisa (Jul 18, 2013)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I use the ringside table to hold my appliances and it looks great!


I can totally see that working! I'll keep my eye out for one for my kitchen.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm most excited about the modern cabinet customisation idea! I'd really like to try, but I haven't got the item yet XP


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jul 18, 2013)

I like the minimalist dresser, colored "moss green" and turned around backwards.


----------



## CytricAcid (Jul 18, 2013)

KitchenWhisk said:


> I think I saw someone in a dream village customize the modern cabinet (or something similar) with silver ore and then turn it backwards (so you couldn't see the shelves)



This is what I was planning on doing for counters for my diner! Can you put items on it, though?


----------



## kcrojas777 (Jul 18, 2013)

*I currently use the blue table and blue dresser (2 of those) to set my items on. The dressers look like a country style buffet to me and the table has that yellow cloth on it. Just looks homey so I use those for my microwave and toaster and other kitchen items like the pickle jar. Next to my stove I have the revolving spice rack on a classic table and I am using another classic table for the Rooster thing. I forgot what it is called....Rooster of Barcelona or something.*


----------

